# can't open file "net/ipv4/netfilter/Kconfig"

## jjmatt

I just tried to make menuconfig and I got this error:

```

# make menuconfig

  HOSTCC  scripts/basic/fixdep

  HOSTCC  scripts/basic/docproc

  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/mconf.o

  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.o

  HOSTLD  scripts/kconfig/mconf

scripts/kconfig/mconf arch/i386/Kconfig

net/Kconfig:160: can't open file "net/ipv4/netfilter/Kconfig"

make[1]: *** [menuconfig] Error 1

make: *** [menuconfig] Error 2

```

I can't figure out why. I did just manually edit my .config file, I thought that might be it, but i moved the file and copied over the last working config file and it still doesnt work. Can anyone help? Thanks

```

# uname -r

2.6.21-gentoo-r4

```

----------

## Sadako

Does "net/ipv4/netfilter/Kconfig" exist (presumably /usr/src/linux/net/ipv4/netfilter/Kconfig)?

If so, what are the permissions on it?

If not, try re-emerging the kernel sources.

----------

## jjmatt

Thats actually what I just ended up doing. I believe it was because I added the extensions flag to iptables without re-emerging the kernel. but it works fine now. thanks

----------

